# Dudas USB con TUSB3410 de Texas Instruments



## tepeyolotl (Jul 5, 2009)

Bueno, he estado buscando en el foro porque tengo dudas en cuanto a emplear este chip que tengo para hacer la interfaz, ya tengo un pryecto con un microcontrolador MSP430 de Texas, se comunica perfectamente con la PC mediante USART, en lo que he leido me han surgido dudas:

1. La configuracion basica del circuito permite hacer directamente la conversion RS232 ->USB (Solo necesito de esta forma, por el momento es unidireccional) o es necesario hacer un prorgrama y cargarlo en la Flash del MCU para evitar usar una memoria externa.

2.En todo he leido que el programa que corre el TUSB3410 se puede cargar mediante E²PROM, Flash o por el Host directamente a la RAM de este, ¿Es posible hacer que en la deteccion del dispositivo automaticamente se cargue el programa?

3. Para la comunicacion entre el micro y este chip solamente se necesitan las lineas:

........| UT0------->----------- |SIN/IR_SIN
*MCU* |...................................|                    *TUSB3410*
........|UR0--------->---------  |SOUT/IR_SOUT


Gracias de antemano  
Por cierto voy tmb en seguimiento de este thread

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/214149/


----------

